# Beautiful black long coated Shepherd



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

This is my girl Luna she is seven months old, 25" tall and 68 pounds.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

wow!!!!!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful girl! I love the solid blacks!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

shes going to grow up to be a very large, stunning LH, simply beautiful


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone, Luna is a great dog and much loved.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dieter91 (Mar 7, 2013)

beautiful dog!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your Luna is a beautiful girl, thanks for sharing her with us. :wub:


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh wow!! That's my very first time seeing a solid black LH!


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

I just noticed her nose is dirty from digging!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

she is very beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

look how fluffy she is!!!!!! beautiful girl, thanks for sharing


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She is beautiful...


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Gorgeous! also a huge fan of the solid black. My buddy here at work just got our open k9 position and he got an all black shep. I was Jelly. The long coat makes it ++++++


----------



## porcelanne (Sep 13, 2012)

wow gorgeous!!! it's like an inverted version of my white coatie  aww


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's beautiful! Love the long coats


----------

